# El motor eléctrico DIY más pequeño del mundo.



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2009)

El multi-talentoso inventor *José d'Haens* recibe el certificado de Guinness World Records por haber creado el motor artesanal mas pequeño del mundo

Jos d'Haens de Bélgica es una recopilación de todos los oficios, su currículum es demasiado largo como para ser presentado en una noticia breve como ésta.
De economista director ejecutivo de una fábrica de tableros de circuito, desde el diseño de dispositivos micro-mecánicos para aplicaciones médicas para el desarrollo de una micro-calculadora, lo hizo todo.

Incluso Jos ya jubilado sigue siendo muy activo en la electrónica y la tecnología. En su taller bien equipado se encuentra disfrutando de su hobby: hacer micro-motores, de las cuales la primera fue construida por él hace 50 años.
Estos primeros motores encontraron aplicación en medicina lo que le reparo una aclamación mundial, Jos construyó un motor eléctrico DIY miniatura, que afirma es el motor eléctrico más pequeño del mundo. 

Hace unos meses, Jos informaciónrmó de su notable construcción a Guinness World Records, esperando que su logro sería reconocido como el más pequeño motor eléctrico en el mundo. Y ¡ Listo!, después de una larga espera GWR a enviado a Jos un certificado oficial que comprueba pruebe que su micro-motor representa un nuevo récord mundial y que será incluido como tal en la próxima edición del Libro Guinness de los Récords. 

*Algunas especificaciones del motor:* 
Diámetro: 1,65 mm 
Longitud: 0,90 mm 
Peso: 9,8 mg 
Volumen: 1,92 mm ³ 
Tensión de funcionamiento: 0.350 V 
Corriente de funcionamiento: 25 mA 
Velocidad regulable desde 600 hasta 6000 rpm


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2010)

Bueno, ya en el tema, deberás que es pequeño... Bien por el record!!!
Cosas como estas no se ven todos los días.

Saludos


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 11, 2010)

jajaja esto es solo la punta del iceberg en la nanotegnologia

saludos


----------



## sjuan (Dic 12, 2010)

esta muy bueno el invento pero me parece que mas que ingenio hay que tener plata para poder costear ese tipo de investigaciones


----------



## Mavila (Dic 13, 2010)

Pienso lo mismo, cuantos de nosotros no tenemos ideas y voluntad para hacer las cosas... pero, siempre hay un pero nos chocamos con la piedra de no tener recursos suficientes para realizar nuestros trabajos, y nadie confia en apoyar a los que, para ellos estan perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 13, 2010)

si que es pequeñito!!!


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 20, 2010)

que interesante! éstos motores muy pronto los veremos de tamaños microscopicos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Dic 20, 2010)

mmm creo que las peliculas de ciencia ficcion como por ejemplo esta de los ji you cobra o algo asi se escribe donde aplicaban el tema de la nanotecnologia, viendo esto ya no estamos lejos de esa tecnologia! los nanobots! jajaja


----------



## Robo (Dic 20, 2010)

que buen aporte, se que algun dia usare unos como esos en algun robot,y quien sabe tal vez se me ocurra uno mas pequeño? jeje


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 3, 2011)

yo voy a ser ingeniero mecatronico asi que de seguro algun dia dentro de 20años voy a tener que raviar con uno de esos!!!


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 12, 2011)

Yajure dijo:


> que interesante! éstos motores muy pronto los veremos de tamaños microscopicos.



Ya existen! La tecnología se llama MEMS, y seguramente la estés usando sin darte cuenta:

http://mems.sandia.gov/gallery/images_microengines.html

Se usan desde en impresoras a inyección de chorro, en acelerómetros, giroscopios, sensores de presión en ruedas de auto, proyectores, obturadores de cámaras fotográficas, entre muchas otras cosas.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 13, 2011)

Guaauuu ... IMPRESIONANTE y mas la velocidad que desarrolla


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola:

Había visto un documental de nanotecnologia, en el que muestran un micro motor:





Pero:



> el motor artesanal mas pequeño del mundo


¿Qué es lo que convierte en artesanal el motor del belga?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 14, 2011)

pero si ya existen cosas mucho más impresionantes....

micro robots que caben en la palma de la mano, que tienen todos los movimientos humanos, bailan, cambian de secuencia al percibir ruidos, luces, etc...

hay miles de cosas impresionanates en cuanto a la micro y nano tecnologia.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 14, 2011)

> pero si ya existen cosas mucho más impresionantes....



Opino que eso es relativo.... pero sigamos.




> micro robots que caben en la palma de la mano, que tienen todos los  movimientos humanos, bailan, cambian de secuencia al percibir ruidos,  luces, etc...



Compañero: ¿y la fuente? ¿de dónde sacaste esa información?
¿podrías compartirla?

Gracias.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 14, 2011)

yo tambien quiero ver!! de donde salio la info! interesante!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

buenol , lo lei todo y estoy bajando el video.
para mi que la cosa es por que lo hizo artesanalmente .
no me parece bueno.
el tipo seguro estuvo semanas quemandose lso ojos.

me parece que solo le va a dar problemas eso.
ademas que como dicen : la tecnologia ya lo supera.

yo no quisiera hacer nada que sea lo mas chico del mundo y salir en el guiness.
por que cuando me junto con amigos y cerveza va y cerveza viene seguro que empieza la joda:
"jaa , este es el que la tiene mas chica del mundo " 
che , mostrala , dale, mostra la miniatura esa ......
juaa. te quedo asi de chiquita de tanto tocarla ....

la verdad que da para joderlo hasta cansarse al tipo ese.






viendo el video y mas seriamente :  
la verdad que abre mil puertas algunas cosas de nanotecnologia, pero la cosa es :
Y NOSOTROS ??
si bien se puede ir la tecnologia a lugres o campos que abra posibiidade inimaginbles a veces pieso que se estan dando muchos avances SOLO PARA GRANDES EMPRESAS.
quiero decir que lo que llamamos nosotros ELECTRONICA , lo que hacemos en placas con componentes discretos sigue casi como hace muchisimos años.
nadie ha preparado una linea nueva de tecnologia para que la gente comun (tecnicos y ingenieros) puedan trabajar y desarrollar.
lo que hoy hay en ELECTRONICA y tambien en COMPUTACION se ve en pocas otrs cosas.
yo hace años pense que se desarrollaria algo tipo "micromecanica" pero no .
hay si algunos proveedores de lo que se llama robotica, pero nada mas.
el impulso que dio en sus inicios la electronica (estudio accesible y herramientas ) no se ve en mas nada.
solo en la computacion por que ......es inevitable por lo que es :
una maquina para interactuar con el ser humano, era de cajon que habria avances gigantes ya que la interaccion era mucha y con cualquier persona.

aca en argentina si queres hacerte algo de mecanica ...........que ??
no hay chasis madres, ni engranajes de distintos tamaños, ni conjuntos que permitan diseñar y armar.
lo que hay son repuestos e video, audio............


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 15, 2011)

subiendo enlace a videos de robots bailarines...


















siempre es más fácil ver que creer...


----------



## ivmajani (Ene 19, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> pero si ya existen cosas mucho más impresionantes....
> 
> micro robots que caben en la palma de la mano, que tienen todos los movimientos humanos, bailan, cambian de secuencia al percibir ruidos, luces, etc...
> 
> hay miles de cosas impresionanates en cuanto a la micro y nano tecnologia.



Impresionantes que muchas veces son dificiles de comprender, que me dicen de los nanorobots que se transportan por la sangre limpiando las enfermedades presentes en las paredes arteriales.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 20, 2011)

De las fantasías prefiero no hablar, lo único que conozco como nano, es un amigo...... pero creo que empezaba con D 

Ahora, mi duda es la siguiente: si hay movimiento, se supone que hay trabajo. Si hay trabajo, alguna energía se consume. Sin embargo, *creo*, que no hay datos que revelen que en un átomo las órbitas de sus electrones se acerquen al núcleo (no estoy hablando de elementos extraños o raros o isotopos y esas cosas) o se alejen, con lo cual, debería haber un gasto de energía que sale...... de donde?
O será que el W ya me hace mal


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 20, 2011)

la verdad hay mucha ficcion pero seguro que hay algo pequeço que tendra algun tipo baterias o que se alimente por radiaciones electricas no lo se! pero lo sabremos en unos anhos mas!!!!! disculpen por las enhes pero estoy en brasil y el teclado no tiene esa letra!!


----------



## supermote (Ene 30, 2011)

Hablando de motores pequeños...

Las bacterias generan su movimiento mediante el desplazamiento de protones, ¿Cuanto queda para que los humanos podamos imitar eso?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

> Las bacterias generan su movimiento mediante el desplazamiento de protones,


Podrías documentar lo que decís, me interesa mucho, algún enlace a una fuente cierta (universidad por ejemplo)?


----------



## supermote (Feb 2, 2011)

Pues lo cierto esque me lo explicaron una vez que arreglamos el microscopio electrónico de mi universidad, yo soy tecnico superior en electrónica y estoy estudiando una ingeniería, asique de bacterias se bastante poco (por no afirmar que nada).

Nos lo comentaron porque estaban haciendo con el microscopio un estudio de eso, asique como mucho puedo preguntar al hombre que nos lo explicó.

Un saludo.

P.D: Supongo que en algún libro de bacterias venga algo del tema...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Podrías documentar lo que decís, me interesa mucho, algún enlace a una fuente cierta (universidad por ejemplo)?



Habría que avisarle al Sr. "Sodomizardor de Bacterias" que venga a opinar.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2011)

El movimiento de las bacterias es algo que todavía no se sabe muy bien por que mecanismos se produce, los flagelos que generalmente son los que dan movimiento son como un motor accionado por un gradiente electroquímico especialmente de protones, en la wiki puede verse algo de esto
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteria#Movimiento
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gradiente_electroquímico


----------

